# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  Проходные баллы ниже — студентов больше

## Irina

*Отличительной чертой вступительной кампании этого года стало снижение проходных баллов. Сама же кампания подошла к финалу. Осталось только распределить платные места.
*
В этом году централизованное тестирование проходило чуть менее 173 тысяч человек. В прошлом — почти 175 тысяч абитуриентов, в 2008-м было еще на тысячу больше. В вузы планируют принять около 103 тысяч студентов, что на пять тысяч больше, чем в году минувшем. В 2009 году набор по сравнению с предшествующим годом также был увеличен — на 2800 человек.

Год назад в приемных комиссиях прогнозировали, что проходные баллы останутся на уровне 2008 года. Однако прогноз не оправдался. Средний балл для поступления в белорусские вузы в 2009 году оказался несколько выше, чем в 2008 году. Возможно, это было вызвано увеличенным выпуском средних школ.

Теперь же школа выучила последних "штриханутых" учеников. С двойными выпусками покончено. Предсказуемый результат — уменьшение количества желающих сдавать ЦТ. В результате проходные баллы снизились, прежде всего для поступления на специальности естественнонаучного профиля.

Например, в Белорусский государственный университет в этом году запланировано принять 2101 студента-"бюджетника". В конкурсе на эти места участвуют 3773 абитуриента. Без вступительных экзаменов зачисляется 141 (3,7 человек.

Среди участвующих в конкурсе 35% имеют суммарный балл выше 300. Среди факультетов естественнонаучного профиля самые высокие проходные баллы зафиксированы на следующих специальностях: компьютерная безопасность — 340 (в 2009 — 358, в 2008 — 352); актуарная информатика — 338 (в 2009 — 355, в 2008 — 341); информатика — 326 (в 2009 — 320, в 2008 — 331); экономическая кибернетика — 318 (в 2009 — 341, в 2008 — 340); математика (информационные технологии) — 299 (в 2009 — 320, в 2008 — 315).

Среди социально-гуманитарных и экономических специальностей высокие баллы необходимо было набрать, чтобы поступить на международное право — 369 (в 2009 — 349, в 2008 — 338), мировую экономику — 360 (в 2009 — 357, в 2008 — 344), финансы и кредит — 358 (в 2009 — 341, в 2008 — 324); международные отношения — 353 (в 2009 — 343, в 2008 — 325).

Любопытно, что обладательница самого высокого балла среди абитуриентов БГУ (388 из 400) — золотая медалистка лицея г. Барановичи Брестской области Валентина Хованская — поступила на специальность "таможенное дело". Здесь проходной балл был 311 (в 2009 — 332, в 2008 — 317).

На переводческом факультете Минского государственного лингвистического университета поступить на специальность "английский язык и второй иностранный язык со специализацией" в этом году можно было, набрав 355 баллов (344 в 2009 г.). На специальность "немецкий язык и второй иностранный язык со специализацией" баллы изменились с 342 (общий конкурс) до 347 (городской) и 173 (сельский).

Чтобы стать студентом факультета английского языка, в 2009 году необходимо было набрать 303 балла, а в этом — 271. Уменьшился конкурс и на специальность "английский язык и второй иностранный язык со специализацией белорусский язык и литература" — 252 против 279 баллов.

Меньше, чем в прошлом году, понадобилось баллов и желающим поступить в Белорусский государственный медицинский университет. Сравнение проходных баллов по факультетам показывает также, что в этом вузе более чем в других значительно упрощает поступление сельская прописка абитуриентов.

Лидером же среди столичных государственных вузов по легкости пути к студенческому билету можно назвать Белорусский государственный педагогический университет им. Танка.

Например, по информации приемной комиссии вуза, на специальность "Математика. Информатика", "Физика. Математика", "Физика. Информатика", "Физика. Техническое творчество" конкурс вовсе отсутствовал. На "Дошкольное образование (4-летний срок обучения) он составил 169 баллов для городских абитуриентов и 171 балл — для сельских. На "Начальное образование" — 184 балла.

Судя по всему, на платное обучение в этот вуз поступят, а затем получат диплом учителя вообще все, кто пожелает из сдавших ЦТ.

Например, в 2009 году на специальность "Математика. Информатика" на платное отделение педуниверситета можно было поступить, набрав 103 балла, а на специальность "Физика. Техническое творчество" — 87 баллов.

Такие низкие баллы при поступлении означают трудности в обучении и низкий уровень подготовки будущих педагогов. В результате — замкнутый круг. Слабые учителя будут готовить слабых учеников, что может стать причиной падения уровня образования в стране в целом. Однако заботы об этом — в первую очередь задача Минобразования, а не абитуриентов.

----------

